# Diablo 3 Beta-Test: Server-Hack erlaubt Zugang schon jetzt - Konsequenzen für Neugierige denkbar



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Beta-Test: Server-Hack erlaubt Zugang schon jetzt - Konsequenzen für Neugierige denkbar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Beta-Test: Server-Hack erlaubt Zugang schon jetzt - Konsequenzen für Neugierige denkbar


----------



## Angeldust (20. September 2011)

O_o

Also unter sicher versteh ich nun was anderes... was denn mit denen los, dass die so löchrigen Käse programmieren...


----------



## chbdiablo (20. September 2011)

Das ist doch immer noch diese Emulator-Geschichte, es wird also der D3-Server auf dem eigenen Rechner imitiert.
Wirklich funkionstüchtig ist das (noch) nicht, steht auch in der verlinkten Seite. 
Wenn man die News hier so liest, hört sich das so an als ob es möglich wäre, einfach so auf die offiziellen Server zu joinen.


----------



## Saberclaw (20. September 2011)

Naja keiner von denen is allwissend, aber mich wunderts auch wie das passieren kann, wenn es extra beta-keys für sowas gibt.


----------



## Sheetso (20. September 2011)

Also ich habs mal getestet *versteck* ^^

Es handelt sich jeglich um einen Server-Emulator der einem gestattet nur die Stadt " new Tristram" zu erkunden.
Zudem kann man sich keinen eigenen char erstellen oder ähnliches, sondern es wird automatisch mit einem NoName lvl2 Demonhunter eingeloggt.
Ebenso sind weder Interaktionen mit NPC´s möglich noch das questen oder kloppen von mobs.

Zudem verstehe ich es nicht ganz wie blizzard solch drohungen ausprechen kann.... schliesslich rennt dies auf dem privatem pc auf nem eigen emuliertem server...wie wollen sie daher die einzelnen leute "aufspüren"?
Haben die etwa ein "Vollzugriff" auf meinen rechner? o.O
Ich denke da ist mal wieder nur grosse Blizzard propaganda in der sie einfach versuchen die leute einzuschüchtern um zu verhindern das nicht nur die F&F die beta zu gesicht bekommen......

Edit: Es wird auch nicht mit Blizz-accounts in den Server-Emu eingeloggt sondern kann irgendein Accountname und genauso irgendein Passwort verwendet werden... daher besteht ABSOLUT keine gefahr der ECHTEN blizz accounts


----------



## Dadelius (20. September 2011)

auf der seite sowie in den verlinkten vid sieht man den aktuellen stand der server emulation. also es kann keiner ohne f&f key auf den blizzard servern zocken, die news überschrift is so falsch...
und dazu denke ich, dass blizzard das netmal mit bekommt, weil man ja den spiel sagt, dass es zu ner bestimmten ip connecten soll was die server emulation auf den eigenen pc ist...
die news is wiedermal nur klick gesammle um mehr geld durch werbung zu machen, wie so oft in letzer zeit...


----------



## Cromox (20. September 2011)

@PCGames
bitte recherchiert vorher etwas genauer. Ihr richtet mit solchen News (und den damit verbundenen Falschaussagen) mehr Schaden an als mit dem eigentlichen Thema.

EDIT: Danke!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. September 2011)

habs auch grad getestet und ... alles auf Ultra High gestellt...aber die Schatten sind echt erschreckend schlecht und die Bodentexturen sind purer Matsch aber dafür läuft Diablo III mit weit über 60fps selbst auf 5 jahre alten Rechnern. Dazu das frameskipping  das btw kommt durch die  Engine die auf 64hz läuft welche stark zu tearen anfängt wenn man V-sync anmacht...
Dafür das nur noch kleinere Bugs gefixt werden und Diablo III im großen und ganzen fertig ist kann ich nur hoffen das sich jeder der Diablo III kaufen möchte vorher selbst nen Bild macht dank dem Emulator.


----------



## Morathi (20. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> Dafür das nur noch kleinere Bugs gefixt werden und Diablo III im großen und ganzen fertig ist kann ich nur hoffen das sich jeder der Diablo III kaufen möchte vorher selbst nen Bild macht dank dem Emulator.



Und der Emulator einer nicht öffentlich zugänglichen Beta spiegelt auch hervorragend das fertige Spiel wieder oder?

 Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Gaoshou (20. September 2011)

> Die Beta hat nun offiziell für alle Spieler begonnen, die sich um einen Zugang beworben hatten.



Ehhrr? Nö? Falls die Freischaltungen nicht in Wellen o.ä gemacht werden kann ich nur sagen das meine Battle.net Accounts keinen Zugang erhalten haben, obwohl alle genannten Vorraussetzungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. September 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Und der Emulator einer nicht öffentlich zugänglichen Beta spiegelt auch hervorragend das fertige Spiel wieder oder?
> 
> Kopf -> Tisch


 ahja....unwahrscheinlich das ie eben vorm Release nochmal ne neue engine mit DX11 Tesselation + Dynamic Lighting /Shadowmapping entwickeln und reinpatchen.

wenn dus nich verstehen kannst zocks einfach du wirst sehen das die engine total veraltet wirkt.....


----------



## BadBulldog (21. September 2011)

Wie jetzt hat die beta begonnen?? ich kann bei meinem bnetacc den client gar nicht ziehen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2011)

Wenns jetzt schon Emulatoren-Geschichten gibt, dann werden die auch dann sicher schnell einen Offline-Modus hinbekommen.


----------



## Gaoshou (21. September 2011)

Blizzard-Games sind ja bis jetzt eh noch nie für ihre Grafikpracht bekannt geworden. Da gibts bessere (Engines). Aber meistens sind die Spiele vom Gameplay her halt sehr gut.

*@IlllIIlllI*
ich könnte mir vorstellen das soetwas wie bei WoW nachgepatcht wird.




Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenns jetzt schon Emulatoren-Geschichten gibt,  dann werden die auch dann sicher schnell einen Offline-Modus  hinbekommen.



Ähm ja... wo meinst du läuft denn der genannte Emulator?


----------



## Freak993 (21. September 2011)

Noch hat niemand von den Europa eine Einladung erhalten, also keine Sorge. Man rechnet aber damit, dass wir morgen bis 11 Uhr die Einladungen erhalten, weil bis dahin die Battel.net Accounts "gewartet" werden,.. also, viel Glück euch allen  (und mir)


----------



## Yaschir (21. September 2011)

ouch, GANZ große Fehlinfo im Update 2... Zwar hat die Beta begonnen, aber nicht für alle die sich dafür beworben ahben, sondern nur für die paar glücklichen die ausgewählt wurden...


----------



## anubra (21. September 2011)

also hab wow und sc2 drauf, D3 beta angemeldet und kein dl oder so ,...


----------



## Adariel (21. September 2011)

Ich hab mich schon vor Urzeiten um einen Zugang beworben, hab hier die News gelesen und mich schon riesig gefreut...die Enttäuschung kam direkt nach dem einloggen im Battlenet....nix mit Beta!

Sehr schwache News!!! Bildzeitung-Niveau


----------



## LLcoolB (21. September 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon vor Urzeiten um einen Zugang beworben, hab hier die News gelesen und mich schon riesig gefreut...die Enttäuschung kam direkt nach dem einloggen im Battlenet....nix mit Beta!
> 
> Sehr schwache News!!! Bildzeitung-Niveau



ich weis ja nicht was in deiner Überschrift steht, aber bei mir steht "Beta hat jetzt offiziell begonnen" und NICHT "Adariel hat Betazugang bekommen" ... natürlich stimmt die überschrift, die Amerikaner spielen schon, natürlich auch nur die, die glücklicherweise ausgewählt wurden ... der rest der Welt ist in den nächsten Stunden / Tagen dran. UND es werden natürlich auch welche geben die garNICHT ne Einladung bekommen, weil das keine Anmeldung ist, sondern eine Bewerbung was du in deinem Battle.net Account gemacht hast ...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. September 2011)

lol ich hab sogar noch 55 fps auf 3460x2100er auflösung hier mal nen aktuelles ingame foto http://files6.fliiby.com/images/_original/m0e51czqc2.jpg trololo sehr athmosphärisch.


----------



## marzipanmann (21. September 2011)

Boah man, PCGAMES eure ganze Werbung hier nimmt echt zu. Es nervt. Immer muss man diese ganzen Werbeeinblendungen schliessen, bevor man einen Artikel Lesen kann.


----------



## sTormseeka (21. September 2011)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Boah man, PCGAMES eure ganze Werbung hier nimmt echt zu. Es nervt. Immer muss man diese ganzen Werbeeinblendungen schliessen, bevor man einen Artikel Lesen kann.


Welche Werbung?
Firefox+Adblock Plus sollte dir helfen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon vor Urzeiten um einen Zugang beworben, hab hier die News gelesen und mich schon riesig gefreut...die Enttäuschung kam direkt nach dem einloggen im Battlenet....nix mit Beta!
> 
> Sehr schwache News!!! Bildzeitung-Niveau


... du liest die Bild öfters, hm? Scheint bissle abzufärben.


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> habs auch grad getestet und ... alles auf Ultra High gestellt...aber die Schatten sind echt erschreckend schlecht und die Bodentexturen sind purer Matsch aber dafür läuft Diablo III mit weit über 60fps selbst auf 5 jahre alten Rechnern.


Du bist schon ein toller Hecht, hm? Hast dir den Emulator gezogen & eine freizugängliche Beta! 



Ich hab auch einige Screenshots gesehen, dir ist schon klar das die fertige Version von Diablo 3 ca. 14GB auf deiner Festplatte beansprucht? Laut Beta-Setup: wieviel GB hat er runtergeladen? Richtig: max. 3GB.

D.h. hier fehlen noch verdammt viele Daten, da werden sicherlich die ein oder anderen besser aufgelösten Texturen dabei sein. Selbst wenn nicht, Diablo 3 hatte noch nie den Anspruch ein Crysis 3 Konkurrenz zu machen, von daher kann ich dein Geblubber mit DX11 & Tesselation nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei einigen hab ich immer das Gefühl das als einziges "Wertstellungskriterium" die Grafik und/oder die Grafikfeatures zählen.


----------



## masterkoron (21. September 2011)

Das Update 2 ist etwas irreführend. Die Beta hat nicht für ALLE User begonnen sondern für einige wenige die ausgewählt wurden.


----------



## Daishi888 (21. September 2011)

Ich weiß es ist noch früh und wir sind alles nur Menschen, aber den Satz; "Voraussetzung ist, dass ihr ein beliebiges Blizzard-Spiel (z.B. WoW oder Starcraft 2) besitzt." ist defakto einfach unwahr, weil sonst könnte ich jetzt Feierabend machen und D3 beta zocken!^^ Bitte neues Update schreiben! So ein Satz lässt bei manchen Menschen große Freude wecken, welche sich paar Sekunden später in Trauer wandelt. Das geht besser liebe PCGames.
Gerade bei D3 wäre ich immer sehr vorsichtig welche News ich bringe, weil da manche Menschen sehr empfindlich reagieren könnten. 

lG
Daishi


----------



## Morathi (21. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ahja....unwahrscheinlich das ie eben vorm Release nochmal ne neue engine mit DX11 Tesselation + Dynamic Lighting /Shadowmapping entwickeln und reinpatchen.
> 
> wenn dus nich verstehen kannst zocks einfach du wirst sehen das die engine total veraltet wirkt.....


 
Nein das nicht. Trotzdem hab ich gehört, dass es Spiele geben soll, bei denen nicht alle Features in der Beta enthalten sind. Unglaublich aber wahr!!
Abgesehen davon nutzt Blizz seit je her keine High-End grafik sondern macht einen (wie ich finde, sehr guten) Kompromiss zwischen möglichst viele Spieler erreichen und einer hübschen Grafik, die vllt nicht up-to-date ist aber trotzdem schön aussieht (siehe Comic-Stil etc.).

Aber ja, wer natürlich Grafikblender will, der muss schon woanders schauen. Ich empfehle für die nächste Zeit Rage oder Battlefield.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (21. September 2011)

Hab mich beworben  Denke zwar nicht, dass da was kommt, aber mit der Bewerbung zur D3 Beta kann man sich auch gleich für weitere Betas aus dem Starcraft und Warcraft Universum bewerben.


----------



## Cromox (21. September 2011)

"Update: Die Beta hat nun offiziell für alle Spieler begonnen, die sich um einen Zugang beworben hatten."

Für mich nicht und ich habe mich beworben.


----------



## Kulin (21. September 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Nein das nicht. Trotzdem hab ich gehört, dass es Spiele geben soll, bei denen nicht alle Features in der Beta enthalten sind. Unglaublich aber wahr!!
> Abgesehen davon nutzt Blizz seit je her keine High-End grafik sondern macht einen (wie ich finde, sehr guten) Kompromiss zwischen möglichst viele Spieler erreichen und einer hübschen Grafik, die vllt nicht up-to-date ist aber trotzdem schön aussieht (siehe Comic-Stil etc.).
> 
> Aber ja, wer natürlich Grafikblender will, der muss schon woanders schauen. Ich empfehle für die nächste Zeit Rage oder Battlefield.


 
Ich zock nun schon seit 20 Jahren und hab diverse Betas mitgemacht. Der oft erträumte Super-Patch, der ein Spiel von "Totaler Murks" in "Total Super" umwandelt, wurde in dieser Zeit zwar oft angekündigt oder angedeutet. Aber gesehen hab ich ihn noch nirgendwo. Das ist eher ein kleiner Marketinggag oder einfach ein Wunschtraum  der Fans.

Andererseits: die Grafik von Diablo 3 wirkt atmosphärisch stimmig, die Animationen ziemlich perfekt und das Artdesign wie bei fast jedem Blizzardspiel einfach genial. Insofern find ich die komischen Vögel die nur auf Touren kommen, wenn scharfe Texturen und sexy Shader im Spiel sind, bei solchen Spielen eher deplaziert. Diablo 3 wird auch in 3-5 Jahren immer wieder mal gezockt werden. Und ich weiss jetzt schon: auch wenn die Texturen heute nicht perfekt sind, in 3 Jahren werden sie eh alt aussehen. Das Artdesign wird aber immer noch gut aussehen und das Spiel ähnlich wie es bei WoW ist, zumindest optisch nicht abstoßend wirken lassen. Insofern legt Blizzard da schon den richtigen Fokus.


----------



## Gaoshou (21. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein toller Hecht, hm? Hast dir den Emulator gezogen & eine freizugängliche Beta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist aber auch nen ganz toller Hecht, dir ist schon klar das der Emulator vor der freizugänglichen Beta verfügar war?

Und DX11 und Tesselation darf man nur verwenden wenn man Crysis 3 Konkurrenz machen will? Interessant.
Unfassbar das andere Menschen andere Wertstellungskriterien haben, wirklich dreist.

Geh mal an die frische Luft Mr. Community Blubmaster.


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2011)

Kulin schrieb:


> Ich zock nun schon seit 20 Jahren und hab diverse Betas mitgemacht. Der oft erträumte Super-Patc,h der ein Spiel von "Totaler Murks" in "Total Super" umwandelt, wurde in dieser Zeit zwar oft angekündigt oder angedeutet. Aber gesehen hab ich ihn noch nirgendwo. Das ist eher ein kleiner Marketinggag oder einfach ein Wunschtraum  der Fans.


Nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf ... hier sprach keiner von totaler Murks sondern von Dingen, die durchaus mit einem Patch verändert werden können.

Ich hab bereits oben erwähnt dass das Beta-Setup eine Größe von 14GB für Diablo 3 angibt, aber nur ca. 3GB installiert. D.h. es fehlen hier mal locker flockig rund 11GB Spieldaten.

Ich hab auch schon an einigen Betatests teilgenommen, z.B. Siedler 3 wo einem ein CDR (!) nach Hause geschickt wurde. DAS waren noch Zeiten ...


----------



## Yaschir (21. September 2011)

LLcoolB schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht was in deiner Überschrift steht, aber bei mir steht "Beta hat jetzt offiziell begonnen" und NICHT "Adariel hat Betazugang bekommen" ... natürlich stimmt die überschrift, die Amerikaner spielen schon, natürlich auch nur die, die glücklicherweise ausgewählt wurden ... der rest der Welt ist in den nächsten Stunden / Tagen dran. UND es werden natürlich auch welche geben die garNICHT ne Einladung bekommen, weil das keine Anmeldung ist, sondern eine Bewerbung was du in deinem Battle.net Account gemacht hast ...



IN der News heißt es aber "Wie Blizzard im US-Battle.net mitteilte, hat die Beta für alle User begonnen, die sich um einen Zugang beworben haben.", was schlichtweg nicht stimmt...


----------



## Yaschir (21. September 2011)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Boah man, PCGAMES eure ganze Werbung hier nimmt echt zu. Es nervt. Immer muss man diese ganzen Werbeeinblendungen schliessen, bevor man einen Artikel Lesen kann.


 
firefox + adblock plus!


----------



## uglygames (21. September 2011)

"Wie Blizzard im US-Battle.net mitteilte, hat die Beta für alle User begonnen,"
Seltsam stimmt nicht...naja wie so typisch kein Invite...verstehe nicht wieso blizzard nicht alle einlädt, was solls.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. September 2011)

Ich habe Diablo 2 + Addon und Starcraft 2 in meinem Account. Keine Einladung...


----------



## Akudi89 (21. September 2011)

Die Frage ist eher hat schon jemand von euch eine Einladung bekommen?


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2011)

Gaoshou schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch nen ganz toller Hecht, dir ist schon klar das der Emulator vor der freizugänglichen Beta verfügar war?


Hast du überhaupt über meine Worte nachgedacht? Ich meinte damit den Client, das dieser freizugänglich war.
Des Weiteren ist die Beta weiterhin nicht freizugänglich, aber das mal am Rande. 



> Und DX11 und Tesselation darf man nur verwenden wenn man Crysis 3 Konkurrenz machen will? Interessant.
> Unfassbar das andere Menschen andere Wertstellungskriterien haben, wirklich dreist.


Siehe oben ... probier meine Texte ansatzweise zu verstehen. 

Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, das Blizzard eben auf andere Dinge wert legt und nicht unbedingt top notch Grafik bzw. Features bieten will und muss.

DX11, Tesselation und andere Grafikfeatures machen noch lange kein gutes Spiel aus ... 



> Geh mal an die frische Luft Mr. Community Blubmaster.


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2011)

Akudi89 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher hat schon jemand von euch eine Einladung bekommen?


Denke nicht ... irgendwo hab ich gelesen das die Keys erstmal nur an US Kunden rausgegeben wurden und werden, "Rest" folgt wohl später.


----------



## kornhill (21. September 2011)

ich sag auch immer Crysis 3 weil ich es einfach ned hinbekomme CryEngine 3 und Crysis 2 gedanklich auseinander zu halten. 


Im allgemeinen sind Blizz Betatests gut geplant. Was heissen will das der einzelne Betatester auch nur selten auf das fertige Produkt schliessen kann. Was vielen nicht klar ist, und was man auch nicht wissen kann, ist, welche Daten in welcher Testphase für Blizz interessant sind. Es wäre also unnötig die volle Grafik in den Betaclient zu integrieren wenn man das Gameplay testet. (nur ein Beispiel, denn ich weiss ja auch nicht an welchen Daten Blizz gerade interessiert ist.) Für Grafik sind grosse Betatests auch nicht ganz so wichtig. Das kann man gross angelegt intern regeln. Bei Gameplay und Balancing ist das schon etwas anderes.


----------



## Morathi (21. September 2011)

Kulin schrieb:


> Ich zock nun schon seit 20 Jahren und hab diverse Betas mitgemacht. Der oft erträumte Super-Patch, der ein Spiel von "Totaler Murks" in "Total Super" umwandelt, wurde in dieser Zeit zwar oft angekündigt oder angedeutet. Aber gesehen hab ich ihn noch nirgendwo. Das ist eher ein kleiner Marketinggag oder einfach ein Wunschtraum  der Fans.



Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich träume nicht von einem Superpatch, aber wie auch die aktuell startende Beta von BF3 zeigt, müssen in der Beta noch nicht alle grafischen Spielereien enthalten sein. Die Grafik ab Release wird sich mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nichtmehr ändern, aber bevor das Spiel nicht draußen ist, halte ich einen solchen rant für etwas sehr gewagt bzw. einfach naja, nennen wir es schwer unüberlegt.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir eben völlig recht, Blizzard macht das mit seinem Design- statt Technikfokus schon gut .


----------



## marzipanmann (21. September 2011)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Welche Werbung?
> Firefox+Adblock Plus sollte dir helfen.


 
Danke sTormseeka


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (21. September 2011)

Gibts schon nen Datum, wann Blizz überhaupt keine Keys mehr raushaut, sodass man sich auch keine Hoffnungen mehr machen muss? Oder werden jeden Tag eine bestimmte Anzahl verschickt, bis die Beta rum ist?


----------



## Yaschir (21. September 2011)

wird immer wieder neue keys geben, ob täglich kann dir keiner sagen, bis kurz vor ende...
besonders jetzt kommen noch viele viele viele viele nach, nicht nur durch offiziellen acc freischaltungen, sondern besonders auch durch giveaways von fanseiten und gewinnspielen... also immer schön f5 drücken^^ (naja okay so schnell werden die seiten keine keys zum raushauen bekommen, aber es wird irgednwann passieren...)


----------



## Angeldust (22. September 2011)

Geschäftszeiten bei Blizzard sind von 09:00 bis 18:00.

PST ist 9 Stunden hinter uns... also vor 18 Uhr unserer Zeit passiert rein gar nix.

Wenn ihr zu den Glücklichen gehören solltet werdet ihr wohl morgens irgendwann mal freigeschaltet sein.

P.s. Es wurde von Bluepostern bestätigt dass nur in dem Zeitrahmen überhaupt invites kommen werden und auch nur wenn die Server die Kapazitäten haben.


----------

